# Dove Breasts???



## Gary in VA (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone have a recipe for grilling Dove Breasts?  I bagged a few yesterday and hope to add a few more to the batch today.  Anyone got any recipes?

thanks
Gary


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 7, 2009)

Ramsay style ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-6YVuw-PcA
(uncensored)


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 7, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Ramsay style ...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-6YVuw-PcA
> (uncensored)



"I can clearly cook, but I can't f&*%ing shoot"       LMAO... that was great!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 7, 2009)

Gary, my neighbor does em....I'll talk to him when he gets home.
The season opened here bout a month ago, and he went out with
his annual hunting party, brought back a bunch.  He just cooks the
breasts, discards the rest.


----------



## swampsauce (Oct 7, 2009)

'round here we do one of two things,marinate in  eyetalian dressing or sunkist. sunkist, 2-4 hours. eyetalian ocvernight is ok.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 7, 2009)

Well if a person happen to get invited on Safari to the Waggoner Ranch up in Wilbarger County (it actually takes up parts of 5 counties)  they will face boned out breastes which one of the owner's wives par boils..bags up and throws in the ice chest. When it come chow time they dig em out and wrap with cheap bacon and toss em on a fairly hot charcoal file whilst daubing with Kraft sauce. I can eat a million of em.  Now aint saying a smart person couldnt figger out a mo betta system by any means. Good thing is the one's I was eating was free

bigwheel


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 8, 2009)

The only way that I have ever really liked cooking them is to deep fry them. 
I let them soak in butter milk overnight and lightly batter them with seasoned flour.  They don't take long and the meat is very moist and tender.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 8, 2009)

Ya know... you always do em like this character did...
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18568


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 8, 2009)

for anyone who hasn't had the dove, the color is dark like
the duck in Scotty's link.  It also has a mild gamey/venison
like flavor, but much more tender than venison.

I think Bill marinades em, but I missed him last night.
Will try again tonight.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 8, 2009)

Personally, I'd do em in the way of either of my links. Just make sure they're cooked to medium (for me).


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 8, 2009)

Ya know some of the best fried dove birds I ever ate was when the fella who's wife worked at KFC took a big load of em down to the restaurant and cooked em just like they do chicken..as in roll in the special flour and deep fry under pressure. Lightened up the meat real good. If I didnt know mo betta woulda thought they was quail. In fact I used to have a special frying pot which duplicate that feat somewhut. You brown em up for a bit and then put the lid on it and turn it into a pressure cooker.  Was made for chicken but worked good on about everything.  In the yankee language believe they would call it broasting or similar. 

bigwheel


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 8, 2009)

Leaving them on the bone is an important part of deep frying IMO.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 8, 2009)

Would tend to agree with you on leaving the bone in for deep frying. In fact frying the whole bird is a good plan. Some folks like to eat the legs. Course they about like hummin bird tongues in that it take a lot to fill up a fat boy..such as Henry the Eighth just as an example. Now they say that boy could go through a bunch of the hummin bird tongues.  He had a sorta gluttonous reputation ya know?

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 9, 2009)

looks excellent James


----------



## Griff (Oct 9, 2009)

That does look good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 10, 2009)

sorry for the delay    

My neighbor takes the breasts on the bone and marinades them..italian is a good start, he makes his own, but anyway, he grills em at around 350.
He also mentioned to be sure that you don't over cook em.


----------

